# [suche] Lizenzfreie Fotos MIT Fehlern



## bröggle (7. August 2003)

Hi,
ich suche wie oben schon beschrieben lizenzfreie Fotos mit Fehlern!

Also Rote Augen, Kratzer,Risse, kleine Hautunebenheiten etc.

Ihr fragt euch sicher "Wozu?" - Ich soll einen Artikel für ein Magazin schreiben über das Thema Fotobearbeitung.
Und dafür bräuchte ich entsprechende Fotos

Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar,denn in den großen Fotoarchiven ist leider nichts zu finden


----------



## Beppone (12. August 2003)

Moin,

frag doch mal lokal bei einem Foto-Amateurclub nach. Dort werden solche Fotos zwar auch nicht präsentiert, jeder Hobby-, aber auch Profifotograf hat im eigenen Archiv solches Material.

Ein anderer Weg wäre, entsprechend gutes Material erst mit Fehlern (Bsp: Hautunreinheiten, Kratzer im Dia) zu bestücken, um diese dann wieder zu entfernen...

Bep


----------

